# anti-reverse pawl for curado E



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys can I remove the anti reverse pawl on my curado E7 reel and still use the reel. I believe that's what is making this funny sound in my reel. So do any of you shimano reps think I should do this?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

You can remove it, but what kind of noise is it making?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If it's that constant "clicking" noise as your reeling in then it's the pawl. It's mainly there to back up the roller clutch bearing (anti reverse bearing) in case it goes out. Not that big of a deal. I've taken mine out of my Citica 100DSV. Works great...Dip


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

oh okay so I don't need that thing then right? My cardiff reel also has this anti reverse pawl and it also makes that constant clicking sound. So would you suggest me taking it out on both reels? oh and is this anti reverse pawl really needed in the reel?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The pawl is a back up for the anti reverse bearing. The reel will function without it, but I suggest leaving it in. The ears may just need to be tweaked on the pawl to make it fit tighter against the ratchet. This will eliminate the noise.


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

how do I tweak the pawl, bantam1?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to adjust the ears like this


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

so you basically want me to pinch the ears closer together?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes but they need to be straight. I use a small pair of needle nose pliers to accomplish this. You want the pawl to fit tight on the ratchet and it needs to be straight. Otherwise you will end up with the same problem later.


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

thank you. Will try tonight and let you know alright.


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Bantam1 for helping me. My curado is actually quieter now and I'm extremely happy. However, I tried to do the same thing with my cardiff reel and it's bad, really bad. It still makes that clicking sound every time I turn the handle. What gives?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are the ears on the pawl nice and straight, or are they kinked at all? There could be another issue with the Cardiff. Noises are hard to properly diagnose through the computer since I can't hear it in person.


----------



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

they are nice and straight. I was thinking the pawl on the line guide is worn out or something and that's why it's making that clicking noise.


----------

